# Hopper/Joey DLNA Server List



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

By the way what work out there on the Hopper/Joey
Playon
TVersity Media Server
Nero Media Home "Junk don't waste your with it"
PS3 Media Server
Plex "Is now support but you need download this Mark Blomquist Profile"
Media Browser DLNA Server There good news it working and I think is by far the best DLNA out there.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I am impressed. Who would have thought that Hopper/Joey would have this capability. Kudos for Dish for thinking ahead.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Needing a Media Server support is not true DLNA. My legacy LG BDP reads any shared volume (Mac, PC, Tablet, etc.) on the network, even the card reader in my wireless inkjet printer. Now that's impressive and true DLNA. Needing a Media Server, not impressive and severely limiting. My LG is 4-5 years old, then that was thinking ahead.


----------

